# Meat Prices



## smokeymondays (Jan 28, 2015)

I am aware that prices vary by region, breed and feed, but it would be useful to hear what you all are paying for your cuts.  Do you buy at the grocery, butcher or wholesale?  The former tends to be around £8kg for brisket and £6 for pork.  The cheapest wholesale I have found is brisket to be about £6.49kg and pork £4.45.  Are those prices about right?

Armin


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello Armin.  I may be in the minority here.  NOT MONEY BAGS HERE.  I don't really check the prices on the meats I smoke.  When I chose to smoke meat I buy the best quality I can get.  I don't smoke every piece of meat and going through the lighting the smoker, praying for good weather, etc. is a SLIGHT chore so I want it to be worth the effort.  I usually buy my smoking meats from my local butcher.  He can't compete on price but his quality is EXCEPTIONAL.  Got a fantastic local man.  IF I am doing a pork belly or burgers or poultry I usually just go to the local supermarket.  If poultry for guests or Christmas I go for corn fed and pay more or I go back to my local guy.  Same with all foods.  I don't buy generic unless it is just as good as the big name product.  I also ONLY buy certain brand names because after trying many others, that is the only brand I like.  Some folks look at me funny cause a can of beans is a can of beans, RIGHT?  NO!  If that's the case why not sell the smoker and buy those frozen bags of "pulled pork" and save money and effort?  Just my way; quality over price with certain foods.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokeymondays (Jan 28, 2015)

Well the wife says I am too freely giving with our family dinners - saving smoked goodies for people at work, at the pub, etc so I am having to buy bigger cuts which can be a bit more painful on the wallet.  :biggrin:


----------



## wade (Jan 29, 2015)

I have found that rather than the price being the most important factor it is the quality and cut of the meat. The best I have found is a local butcher as they will cut exactly what you want and you can see it "in the flesh" before you hand over your money. Not all butchers are the same though. I went through 2 local butchers before I found the one that was right for me. 

A couple of hints.

Cuts of meat like Brisket are generally smaller here than in the USA so give your butcher several days notice and tell him what you are going to do with it. He will be able to look out for a thick one for you and put it to one side. Also ask him not to roll it so you can see exactly what you are getting

Pork shoulder and leg should also be bought unrolled. The centre of a piece of rolled pork is a place where some butchers like to hide lots of fat. You are likely to smoke it open anyway so it just saves them the bother of tying it up.

Get to know your butcher and offer them samples. When on the odd occasion they hand over the meat and say "that will be £37.20 - Oh call it £35" then suddenly it does not seem quite so expensive.


----------



## smokeymondays (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the tips, Wade.  I am all about quality as well - but certainly I can have my, um, brisket and eat it too.  I have tried at a few butchers, but have not found my match yet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  I have noticed that when you get something rolled you never quite know what you will find inside.


----------



## wade (Feb 2, 2015)

SmokeyMondays said:


> I have noticed that when you get something rolled you never quite know what you will find inside.


That was why I stopped using my most local butcher. The last one I bought from him (before I went elsewhere) was almost 20% lighter once I had trimmed out the big lumps of fat from the centre of the roll. You expect some fat in the shoulder but not that much,


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 3, 2015)

WHAT??  Did someone mention meat and FAT?   Sorry!  I fell asleep for a second.  I am still working on my first heart attack so meat+fat+beer= GOOD!!!  Just my humble opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Feb 3, 2015)

Lol - not when it isn't supposed to be there and is just being used to increase profits..


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 4, 2015)

That's not nice!  Don't blame you for finding another butcher.  Below is what I buy for larger briskets.  I sometimes use the local meat wholesaler.  They are usually pretty good.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151888/brisket


----------



## smokeymondays (Feb 19, 2015)

Guys, I might have a butcher 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   My buddy at the pub with whom I trade food for beverages was speaking to the guy when he came in and got his details.  Tomorrow I am going in to assist in butching a front quarter cut of beef to get the exact brisket I want, and similar with the pork!  That way when I reorder they know just how I like it.  Happy days, stay tuned!!


----------



## wade (Feb 19, 2015)

SmokeyMondays said:


> Guys, I might have a butcher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I know this guy down the pub that knows this guy..." That sounds a bit dodgy to me. If he drives you to a field after dark in a plain van and has a couple of guys posted on lookout then get a little suspicious!


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 19, 2015)

Now wait a minute Wade.  Good advice on get a little suspicious BUT, given the opportunity SM; GRAB THE MEAT AND RUN!!  Gift horse and all.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Feb 20, 2015)

+






  = 










     ..............


----------



## smokeymondays (Feb 20, 2015)

smokewood said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehehe, made it out alive guys...with a beautiful 10lb trimmed brisket...I think the guy did a pretty good job for his first Texas style trim.  Can't wait till Wednesday...........













2015-02-20 22.40.20-1.jpg



__ smokeymondays
__ Feb 20, 2015


















2015-02-20 22.46.43-1.jpg



__ smokeymondays
__ Feb 20, 2015


----------



## smokewood (Feb 20, 2015)

I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello.  Glad someone is doing SOMETHING!  Darned rain!

That ought to do nicely!  What time should I be there Wednesday?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Be sure to take some smoked brisket back to the butcher.  Next time the quality of the meat will be even better and the price may even be lower.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokeymondays (Feb 21, 2015)

It's pretty nasty down here as well, but trying this butt today. As long as I have a ball cap I don't mind hopping out in the rain to put another log on. 













image.jpg



__ smokeymondays
__ Feb 21, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello.  I ACTUALLY has sunshine at the moment but OF COURSE I have commitments today.  Tomorrow is free but rain in forecast AGAIN!  Good luck with the butt.  Keep dry.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokeymondays (Feb 21, 2015)

Here she is just before 160












image.jpg



__ smokeymondays
__ Feb 21, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello.  Great looking hunk o meat.  Nice color.  Glad you got it done considering the rain.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokeymondays (Feb 21, 2015)

Weather didn't end up that terrible, though there was a smattering of hail. Pork butt, sliced for Wade. Pleased with the bark on this one. 












image.jpg



__ smokeymondays
__ Feb 21, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello.  Looks GREAT!  Job well done.  I know I could be banned and shot for saying this but I don't *GET* a pulled pork sandwich.  Leftovers ok but why would I put in all the work and time smoking a piece of meat just to shred it and make a sandwich?  How about a good BLT with home cured and smoked bacon?  Just my opinion.  I slice my pork butt.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Feb 22, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello.  Looks GREAT!  Job well done.  I know I could be banned and shot for saying this but I don't *GET* a pulled pork sandwich.  Leftovers ok but why would I put in all the work and time smoking a piece of meat just to shred it and make a sandwich?  How about a good BLT with home cured and smoked bacon?  Just my opinion.  I slice my pork butt.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


No we just, well guess

We all know your from, KansASS, sorry TexASS, and just know yau'll love pulled brisket samitches !!!

Oh yes, done a brisket in the oven, just salt and pepper a la Danny.

It was ace

Danny xx


----------



## smokewood (Feb 22, 2015)

Pulled Pork Butties are the dogs dodahs, with a bit of colislav for the crunch factor Mmmm, but I don't get BLT, never have, don't suppose I ever will.

.........isn't a BLT a yuppie thing from the 90's?


----------



## markuk (Mar 1, 2015)

Back to the type of meat used for smoking - as much as I think the butchers will give you a better cut surely "back in the day" the reason smoking meat started was in the old South as I understand it as the Plantation Slaves only got the c*** cuts of meat hence they had to cook it long and slow so is it that important how good the cut is - more how you cook it ???

The only thing I'm having problem finding in a supermarket is brisket or is it know by something else here ???

Happy Smokin  - it's nearly 6pm and it's still light outside so summers coming !


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello Mark.  The answer to your question is YES!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You are absolutely correct about the cuts of meat and the reason they were cooked low and slow; whether in a smoker, oven, slow cooker or a hole in the ground.  When I answer a question like this here are my thoughts:  Don't confuse the QUALITY of the cut with the CUT of meat.  Obviously paying for a wagyu brisket and then slow cooking it is ( in my opinion ) foolish and a waste of money.  BUT!  There is brisket and then there is brisket.  A good example would be minced beef.  So you make your Spag Bol from a good 80/20 blend minced and then you make the same recipe Spag Bol from a cheaper ( to purchase ) 60/40 blend.  What was the animal fed?  QUALITY English beef tastes WAY different from U.S. beef because of the feed.  How old was the animal when slaughtered.  Fat on the animal when slaughtered.  Ageing of the meat?  So we are not talking about the cut of meat.  We are talking about the quality of the animal it came from and the process used to get that meat into your hands.  Go to the local supermarket, buy 1 "cheap" chicken and 1 "corn fed" ( yellow in colour ) expensive chicken.  Roast them both in the oven using the SAME recipe and SAME method.  Will be an eye opener.  NOW! Do you always NEED to buy that better quality brisket?  I would say no, depending on what you are using it for.

Just trying to explain why I say "quality of meat".

As for brisket:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151888/brisket

Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Mar 2, 2015)

Mark, As Danny says it is not the cut that is important rather than the way the cut is sold. If you buy a Brisket from a supermarket it will be thin and rolled into a joint, however tell the local butcher that knows what you want it for they will select you the thickest brisket they have with the largest amount of meat. Buy a shoulder of meat from a supermarket and an un-rolled shoulder of meat from the butcher and you will immediately see the difference.


----------

